# Lib Tech 2014 Snowboards



## Wiredsport

Awright. Lots of stoke out there for Mervin stuff right now. The 2014 Lib models look sick so lets get down to some pics.

From left to right: 

T. Rice Horsepower Splits, T. Rice Horsepower (2), T. Rice Pro (3), T. Ripper. All are C2.










Skunk Apes, Skunk Apes Horsepower (both are C2, HP version is ultra wide - over 28 waist), TRS (2) XC2 (more aggressive verion of C2), TRS (w/ standard C2), Jamie Lynn Phoenix Classic Wide w/ C3, Mark Lanvik Phoenix w/ C2.










Skate Bananas (all BTX)



















Hot Knife (C3), Cygnus X1 (BTX), Horsepower Banana Magic (BTX), Attack Banana (EC2), Darker Series (C3), La Nina (C1), Horsepower Birdman (BTX)










Brando By Lando (C2), Burtner Box Scratchers (3) BTX, Lib Ripper (BTX)










Jamie Lynn Phoenix Classic C3 (reg width)


----------



## CK93

Ugh, the new Rice's don't look good at all, I might see if I can still find this years model. I really like the new Landvick design.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow

Those are some damn sexy boards *drool*


----------



## sxdaca

Attack banana looks so sexy


----------



## MJP

Not impressed by the graphics. This year's Rice is much better. What's up with all the skulls and bones on top sheets...ridiculous.


----------



## Nivek

The Rice actually looks pretty good in person. The details make it.


----------



## SnowDragon

Curious to know what XC2 is on the TRS.

Not crazy about any of the graphics except the Attack Banana and the La Niña.


----------



## Wiredsport

GreyDragon said:


> Curious to know what XC2 is on the TRS.
> 
> Not crazy about any of the graphics except the Attack Banana and the La Niña.


C2 is pretty subtle in terms of the two camber sections, EC2 is much more aggressive and pronounced.


----------



## SnowDragon

Wiredsport said:


> C2 is pretty subtle in terms of the two camber sections, EC2 is much more aggressive and pronounced.


So is this EC2 as in elliptical camber (similar to Never Summer's RC) or XC2, a new/different type of hybrid camber?:icon_scratch:


----------



## freshy

Gonna start saving my pennies for the darker series. :yahoo:
Oh wait there phasing pennies out in Canada, gonna start saving my nickels.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

I'm going to have to see these TRices boards in person, they look terrible in the photos I've seen, just a dull jumbled mess, but maybe in person it's a different story.... Super dissapointing. I was hoping for a C3 version of the Horsepower TRice....might have to check out the Hot Knife next year. the Lynn Classic with C3 would be tempting but I think it has a TNT base, not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Wiredsport

GreyDragon said:


> So is this EC2 as in elliptical camber (similar to Never Summer's RC) or XC2, a new/different type of hybrid camber?:icon_scratch:


It is XC2 - a new deal.


----------



## hktrdr

GreyDragon said:


> So is this EC2 as in elliptical camber (similar to Never Summer's RC) or XC2, a new/different type of hybrid camber?:icon_scratch:


No. EC2 is more rocker/less camber in the profile, XC2 is the opposite - more pronounced camber.


----------



## 24WERD

sounds like the c3?


----------



## Wiredsport

24WERD said:


> sounds like the c3?


C3 Is camber overall. Think of it like a camber board with a small rocker dip between the bindings. The EC2 and XC2 are both Rocker overall with 2 camber sections (in various degrees) outside of the bindings.


----------



## hktrdr

Wiredsport said:


> C3 Is camber overall. Think of it like a camber board with a small rocker dip between the bindings. The C2, EC2 and XC2 are both Rocker overall with 2 camber sections (in various degrees) outside of the bindings.


That (and a small edit in red).


----------



## raven159

I got to ride a 2013 T. Rice Pro Libited edition 153 last week. I normally ride a 159cm board but I loved the T Rice Pro! It made me feel like I could conquer anything in my way. I felt more confident with hitting jumps and it floated in pow better than I expected for such a short board. I didn't want to give it back. Now I can't stop thinking of owning one. I like the graphics of the 2013 models and I'm sold on the C2 BTX! I thought the Magna Traction was a marketing gimmick until I sliced across a icy section and it gripped better than my newly sharpened 88 degree bevel!!! I LOVE THESE BOARDS!


----------



## sidewall

I'd expected them to have C3 on more of the boards. Or maybe XC2 on the Rice.

I agree the Rice sucks for 2014, graphics wise.


----------



## Lstarrasl

Thanks Wired Sports. :eusa_clap:

When the heck are they gonna bring back the Skull Guy in my Avatar? Skatebanana graphics suck.

Darker Series. c3... hmmmmm looks tempting...

You guys are crazy that Rice 164 reg has sweet graphics.


----------



## CK93

TorpedoVegas said:


> I'm going to have to see these TRices boards in person, they look terrible in the photos I've seen, just a dull jumbled mess, but maybe in person it's a different story.... Super dissapointing. I was hoping for a C3 version of the Horsepower TRice....might have to check out the Hot Knife next year. the Lynn Classic with C3 would be tempting but I think it has a TNT base, not sure how I feel about that.


I have the Hot Knife.... Love it! only change in graphics is from green to orange. But still an awesome board. My nose is getting pretty beat up so I might be buying a new next year as well. :yahoo:


----------



## sidewall

CK, do you consider it to be a pretty damp board?


----------



## CK93

sidewall said:


> CK, do you consider it to be a pretty damp board?


Well I went from a Burton Custom X to the Hot Knife. So it is more damp than that, but I think its a great flex. Only issues I have now is sometimes hard to keep heelside edge, but I think thats more due to how I ride. I have ridden boards more damp and didn't like them. 

But on a scale version if that is what your looking for, around 6-7 maybe?
I like it, its right where I like.


----------



## sidewall

Okay cool. I'm looking for something more damp than my T. Rice.


----------



## CK93

sidewall said:


> Okay cool. I'm looking for something more damp than my T. Rice.


From what I hear the TRS is very close to the T. Rice but more damp. you might want to look into that.


----------



## hktrdr

CK93 said:


> From what I hear the TRS is very close to the T. Rice but more damp. you might want to look into that.


No, quite many differences between the TRS and the T. Rice. Most important ones are that the T. Rice is wider and significantly stiffer (but there are a lot of others - different cores, different Magnetractions, different bases, different bevels, etc.).

As a result the T. Rice is more stable, has slightly better float, suits bigger footed riders, etc.
In contrast, the TRS is a lot more playful, agile/quicker edge-to-edge, turn-happy, etc.


----------



## buggravy

Wiredsport, did you get the skinny on the Brando by Lando? I can make out from the pic that it's C2. Is it just the regular Lando with a different graphic?


----------



## jbernste03

skunk ape HP and Attack bananer look sooo dope


----------



## Wiredsport

buggravy said:


> Wiredsport, did you get the skinny on the Brando by Lando? I can make out from the pic that it's C2. Is it just the regular Lando with a different graphic?


Yes, C2. No mention of any changes.


----------



## CK93

hktrdr said:


> No, quite many differences between the TRS and the T. Rice. Most important ones are that the T. Rice is wider and significantly stiffer (but there are a lot of others - different cores, different Magnetractions, different bases, different bevels, etc.).
> 
> As a result the T. Rice is more stable, has slightly better float, suits bigger footed riders, etc.
> In contrast, the TRS is a lot more playful, agile/quicker edge-to-edge, turn-happy, etc.



hktrdr,where were you when I posted this a fews days back? LOL

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/60473-lib-tech-trs-vs-t-rice.html

Didn't get much replies, but that is what I going off of.


----------



## hktrdr

CK93 said:


> hktrdr,where were you when I posted this a fews days back? LOL
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/60473-lib-tech-trs-vs-t-rice.html
> 
> Didn't get much replies, but that is what I going off of.


Looks to me like people in that thread told you pretty much exactly the same about the boards' features as I did. Only things I added was the point about the bevel and then the riding characteristics.


----------



## CK93

hktrdr said:


> Looks to me like people in that thread told you pretty much exactly the same about the boards' features as I did. Only things I added was the point about the bevel and then the riding characteristics.


yeah, that is were I got that it was more than the T. Rice. Guess I just needed worded different


----------



## SinkHole

That Darker Series looks narrow as all get out. But I would still like to pick one up. Never ridden one. Or a Lando. Or a longer TRS. But those don't have sintered bases I don't think and I am really spoiled by my T.Rice now. 
It is just so fast, sometimes I, I, have problems sleeping.


----------



## skip11




----------



## bittergourd

Wiredsport said:


> It is XC2 - a new deal.


According to this page:
SIA: Day 3 New Snowboard Gear for 2014 | Board And Ride

_LIB TECH presents the XC2 TRS for $459 that is reversed camber, but is shorter – closer to the center of the board._


----------



## bittergourd

Got to ride both next season's Attack Banana and the T.Rice Pro (non-horsepower) in a 153 at Baker this past weekend as Mervin was there demoing all of their 2013-2014 boards during the Banked Slalom.

Loved both boards. I currently ride a Jamie Lynn Phoenix so I am a tad biased towards the Attack Banana. I like mellower magne-traction (not as mellow as the Phoenix series).

Also, the graphics of the boards looks SOOOO much better in person than in any image I've seen.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Whats the deal with the Darker Series? Is it directional?


----------



## bittergourd

LuckyRVA said:


> Whats the deal with the Darker Series? Is it directional?


It has a 0.5 inch setback but it is a twin-tip so not really.

Also, I saw the new board at Baker and nothing's really changed in it except the graphics.


----------



## scrotumphillips

bittergourd said:


> According to this page:
> SIA: Day 3 New Snowboard Gear for 2014 | Board And Ride
> 
> _LIB TECH presents the XC2 TRS for $459 that is reversed camber, but is shorter – closer to the center of the board._


So it's $100 cheaper for the different camber or are they just reducing the price for all of the TRSes or is this a typo that is going to make me sad?


----------



## bittergourd

scrotumphillips said:


> So it's $100 cheaper for the different camber or are they just reducing the price for all of the TRSes or is this a typo that is going to make me sad?


Man, for their sake, I hope it's not a typo because that's a great price for the board.

It would be awesome if the entire line was priced like that.


----------



## SinkHole

Would surely give Burton a run for their money if they did.


----------



## bittergourd

SinkHole said:


> Would surely give Burton a run for their money if they did.


No doubt.

Also, Quiksilver needs to market Mervin better. Burton's machine seems to be in overdrive.


----------



## SinkHole

How so? More than usual for Sochi you think?


----------



## RJRJRJ

Anybody else notice that theyve mostly done away with the stylized "LIB" graphic?


----------



## Triple8Sol

I peeped the boards at the Mt. Baker LBS this past weekend. While I didn't really have time to demo, I definitely agree that they looked great in person. Libs always have so many details in their graphics and colors/finishes that you really need to see up close or in properly-lit high-res pics. The Attack Banana does look incredible. Because of my love for RC/C2/GW techs, I would have to admit that XC2 is much more interesting to me than C3. Pretty stoked that they've released it so hopefully can catch them at another demo day before the season is over!


----------



## mr_____awesome

are skunk ape good for freeride


----------



## Lstarrasl

mr_____awesome said:


> are skunk ape good for freeride


I told you it is. Buy it, you're over thinking it.

Lib Tech Skunk Apes on Vimeo


----------



## bittergourd

*Found this online...*

Page for the T.Rice Pro (not the Horsepower version) from the 2013-2014 catalog


----------



## snowklinger

they don't make enough different boards


----------



## bittergourd

snowklinger said:


> they don't make enough different boards


Yep.

While I'll continue to ride my Lib boards, I might be growing my quiver to include a Never Summer board next season, don't know which one yet.


----------



## skip11

Ok so now the base went from sintered to co sintered? Wth does co sintered mean?


----------



## suburbanlegend8

I emailed Mervin to ask about the co sintered base on the T Rice, here is the response I got:

"It’s still a sintered base, the ‘co’ part is just the layer that’s on top so that we can sublimate the graphic onto the material. Same as last year!"


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Snow amped

*More trs questions*

Hey guys just wanted to know if the trs xc2 comes in the dark stealth or only the c2 board as written in the first pictures? Also is it still true twin or am I tripping? Pretty keen on it anyway just would rather a black but xc2.


----------



## Snow amped

Right, so my local shop guy just swore that the stealth in the trs series was xc2 as well so I ordered one.. He also said they were set back quarter inch correct?


----------



## scrotumphillips

Lib used to have a set back sidecut on their TRSes a few years ago. Now they are all listed as "true twin," I don't think they've ever had set back inserts. I'm sure somebody knows more about it than me, but that's what I know


----------



## Bullboy145

I might look into a T.Ripper for next year. I'd say T. Rice, but I'm too darn short/light!


----------



## bittergourd

Bullboy145 said:


> I might look into a T.Ripper for next year. I'd say T. Rice, but I'm too darn short/light!


How short and light are you?


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

what took the place of the Mullet, or do they still make it ?


----------



## Bullboy145

bittergourd said:


> How short and light are you?


5 foot 6 inches and 111.8 pounds. Yeah, I'm kind of fun-sized.


----------



## TLN

Wiredsport said:


> Skunk Apes, Skunk Apes Horsepower (both are C2, HP version is ultra wide - over 28 waist), TRS (2) XC2 (more aggressive verion of C2), TRS (w/ standard C2), Jamie Lynn Phoenix Classic Wide w/ C3, Mark Lanvik Phoenix w/ C2.


Skunkapes 28cm wide? 
OMG. That think is going to masses. 

I got a Donek Incline 180cm with 28.0 waist. It's super fun to drop in pow, but pretty uncomfortable in tight trees. However I got Variable sidecut 10.5-12.5m and it carves pretty cool. I still cannot push a EC carve like i do in hardboots. But 180x28 for mass production is quite big, isn't it?


----------



## walove

Clayton Bigsby said:


> what took the place of the Mullet, or do they still make it ?


mullet was replaced two years ago by the birdman, i do love my mullet


----------



## bittergourd

Bullboy145 said:


> 5 foot 6 inches and 111.8 pounds. Yeah, I'm kind of fun-sized.


Woah, you weigh less than me and I am 5' 4".
What size board do you ride now?


----------



## Bullboy145

Bittergourd, I ride a Burton Custom Smalls 145 Wide currently.


----------



## 24WERD

all the mervin catalogs are up: zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues


----------



## freshy

24WERD said:


> all the mervin catalogs are up: zuzupopo / Snow Catalogues


Thanks for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## walove

brando lando looks sweet, c2 and taper, hard charging mullet?

no mention of the speedodeeps or the emma P


----------



## jaysus

I was doing some research on the new 2014 TRS Stealth, are you sure it's not XC2 as well? 

I am definitely getting a TRS this year... just have to decide on the TRS or the TRS stealth,


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Why is the Speedodeeps not listed in the catalog? I'm starting to panic here!!


----------



## blunted_nose

TorpedoVegas said:


> Why is the Speedodeeps not listed in the catalog? I'm starting to panic here!!


Might be the other board besides my cheetah. Looks so cool. If it would only be good for groomers?


----------



## bittergourd

blunted_nose said:


> Might be the other board besides my cheetah. Looks so cool. If it would only be good for groomers?


Looks like it might be a replacement for the Banana Hammock which I didn't see that listed in there either.


----------



## bittergourd

Clayton Bigsby said:


> what took the place of the Mullet, or do they still make it ?


Nothing took it's place originally, but it looks like next year, Brando by Lando will.


----------



## NWskunkAPE

MJP said:


> Not impressed by the graphics. This year's Rice is much better. What's up with all the skulls and bones on top sheets...ridiculous.


Better than Never Summer cheap looking cheesy photoshop graphics


----------



## Ollie78

I really wish they'd put out a wide version of the La Niña. I just like the idea of a completely different directional camber style, for something unique and fun ((like my Birdman 180cm)). Though, I really do prefer the C3 camber on my Lynn Classic, over my C2 Lynn. With that in mind, I think this year I'll just pick up the Darker Series and see what all that Bamboo Org nonsense can do :icon_scratch:


----------



## jbernste03

NWskunkAPE said:


> Better than Never Summer cheap looking cheesy photoshop graphics


Completely agree... I think that NS has by far the most boring graphics ( but great boards) out of any major player

I actually like "most" of Lib's graphics

I have the 2013 T.Rice HP and love the how the top sheet and base look.. the electric green base looks sick


----------



## suburbanlegend8

Ollie78 said:


> I really wish they'd put out a wide version of the La Niña. I just like the idea of a completely different directional camber style, for something unique and fun ((like my Birdman 180cm)). Though, I really do prefer the C3 camber on my Lynn Classic, over my C2 Lynn. With that in mind, I think this year I'll just pick up the Darker Series and see what all that Bamboo Org nonsense can do :icon_scratch:


What do you like about the C3 vs. C2? Does it ride any different than your typical camber board from other manufacturers?



jbernste03 said:


> Completely agree... I think that NS has by far the most boring graphics ( but great boards) out of any major player
> 
> I actually like "most" of Lib's graphics
> 
> I have the 2013 T.Rice HP and love the how the top sheet and base look.. the electric green base looks sick


I would buy a NS board in a heartbeat if their graphics weren't completely fucked. 

How do you like the T Rice HP? I’m really interested in the 2014 cause I’m in the market for a stable all mountain charger and that graphic gives me a chubby. I like almost everything I read about it but I’m worried that it might be a little stiffer than I’m looking for. I don’t mind a stiff board but I don’t want something that is a chore to ride. Also how is the dampness? People say its damper than the standard but I’m having trouble understanding how that jives with how snappy and lively everyone describes it as.


----------



## jbernste03

suburbanlegend8 said:


> What do you like about the C3 vs. C2? Does it ride any different than your typical camber board from other manufacturers?
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy a NS board in a heartbeat if their graphics weren't completely fucked.
> 
> How do you like the T Rice HP? I’m really interested in the 2014 cause I’m in the market for a stable all mountain charger and that graphic gives me a chubby. I like almost everything I read about it but I’m worried that it might be a little stiffer than I’m looking for. I don’t mind a stiff board but I don’t want something that is a chore to ride. Also how is the dampness? People say its damper than the standard but I’m having trouble understanding how that jives with how snappy and lively everyone describes it as.


It is the best board that I have ever ridden. Most of my past boards have been pretty stiff. It's about the same stiffness as my old burton custom. That being said though, it is much more forgiving and hard to catch edge beause of the board design. it is alot more playful that my old custom or morrow boards. I love it. I dont think it was worth the extra money for the HP though. I only bought the HP because the website I got it from messed up on the pricing and had it priced the same as the non-HP version and I said why not? so I got the HP version as a free upgrade. I do notice that at very high speeds, not as stable as my traditional camber burton custom, but the catch freeness of the banana more than makes up for it. This is my first time on a hybrid or actually anything other than a traditional camber. It took me a couple days out there to get used to it, but I now F*&$ing love it!!! I dont think I will ever go back to a non- hybrid / regular camber, but also dont think I would be interested in full reverse camber either. The camber/rocker hybrid is the perfect combination in my eyes, for stability/ pop/ and playfulness... it does ride bigger than the measurement. My 153 Trice is almost the exact length of my custom 156 when put back to back.. how that makes sense, i have no clue, but it is. I havent been able to ride it in deep powder yet...but it slays groomers and up to knee deep powder. I'll do a full review once I have a chance to bring it in some real powder out west. Hope that helps!


----------



## Ollie78

To be honest, Lib Tech boards are the only boards that I've ever owned or used, suburban'. So, I can't really argue that they are any better than the next brand, simply because I don't have any experience with the competetor's brands. I will say, however, that every single Lib Tech board that I've owned has never disapointed, and I do notice that I tend to be faster than most other boarders on the mountain, on any given day ((I do feel that's more to Lib's credit, Thant own)).

Anyhow, I would say that both camber profiles are great. The C2 is definitely the more nimble and playful of the two, but the C3 is, hands-down, a far better board for riding aggressively, and it feels to me to be more stable at higher speeds, and I have yet to feel as if an edge was almost snagged, and shrugged off with the magna-traction ((unlike the C2 which has gets a little grabby on the flats)).

That's why I'm looking at the Darker Series. I'm hoping to get a bit more responsiveness out of the Bamboo Orgs, even if it is a stiffer board. I only prefer the C3 camber, because I'm an aggressive, all-mountain type rider.

This is all jut my humble opinion. I'm not a pro, by any means, but I play in the snow weekly, when it's in town!


----------



## suburbanlegend8

Thanks for the feedback. Strongly considering picking up a T Rice Pro or HP next season, sounds like just the board I'm looking for. The Emma P also looks sexy as all hell in C3.


----------



## n_jay888

Good thing i just got the 2013 skate banana. I am not really feeling the new version... :thumbsdown:


----------



## BlueSkeleton

Love the new graphics! Skulls and bones are awesome!


----------



## haydenbn

*snapped the magic*

so just snapped my 4 day old banana magic. 162w
on a blue run, doing a side wall stall.


----------



## dice

I own the 2012 T.Rice Pro (not HP) and absolutely LOVE IT for anything and everything. It's very fast (you can see it most on flats passing by everyone) and can be fun on any trail from green to double diamonds!

It has crazy pop and simply amazing for doing park jumps and landing them!

But most of all it's great on ice which is what we have all year almost here on the icy east cost! 

It rides mellow when you wanna lay back and enjoy the side kicks on a green trail. But it also rides super aggressive and very fast edge to edge if you wanna push your luck into some speed racing!

Cheers...

Good luck.


----------



## jbernste03

dice said:


> I own the 2012 T.Rice Pro (not HP) and absolutely LOVE IT for anything and everything. It's very fast (you can see it most on flats passing by everyone) and can be fun on any trail from green to double diamonds!
> 
> It has crazy pop and simply amazing for doing park jumps and landing them!
> 
> But most of all it's great on ice which is what we have all year almost here on the icy east cost!
> 
> It rides mellow when you wanna lay back and enjoy the side kicks on a green trail. But it also rides super aggressive and very fast edge to edge if you wanna push your luck into some speed racing!
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> Good luck.



Yea, I completely agree. I have the 2013 Trice HP and it rips!!! its a one board quiver killer


----------



## SinkHole

There was this 159cm Hot Knife on ebay yesterday that I was eye-balling, then it hit me, what am I getting with this that I don't already have with my TRICE 157 HP? 
Although I have heard nothing but good things about the Hot Knife, I do see a lot of used TRices on Geartrade & ebay.

The bar has been set real high with the Rice. :bowdown:


----------



## SinkHole

...Which on this thought, what exactly IS the difference between a Hot Knife and The Speedodeeps? :dunno:


----------



## LuckyRVA

Hot knife is C3 (camber)

Speedodeeps is c2btx and built for pow and only comes in a 162


----------



## RoefugeeSoldier

Clayton Bigsby said:


> what took the place of the Mullet, or do they still make it ?


La niña was the replacement of the mullet...if you want to have something similar to the mullets go for the brando by lando (unfotrunately only available in 158 and 162cm

For deep pow I got my 169cm skunk ape! Demoed the 2014 T.Rice HP, Skunk Ape HP, Brando and the Jamie Lynn Classics with C3! All are awesome but i prefer the fibreglass to the basalt boards...


----------



## Bamfboardman

What's the Brando Lando about?


----------



## RoefugeeSoldier

Bamfboardman said:


> What's the Brando Lando about?


It is a directional tapered board the more freeride oriented Lando model. It features Magne Traction and C2 BTX. Looks like the perfect powder gun if you still wan't to do some tricks in the backcountry.


----------



## skip11

It's basically the Lib Tech Mullet but with C2


----------



## RoefugeeSoldier

skip11 said:


> It's basically the Lib Tech Mullet but with C2


I never had the pleasure to ride a mullet. But in the Lib Tech Dealer Book they state that it was inspired by the mullet so I guess it is pretty much the same but with C2. I demoed it only on the slopes but really liked it.


----------



## pdxrealtor

haydenbn said:


> so just snapped my 4 day old banana magic. 162w
> on a blue run, doing a side wall stall.


Funny I just come across this. My t. Rice HP showed up and the first thing I did was flex it. I heard cracking more than I've ever heard before. 

Maybe just breaking in :dunno: 

Lib told me yesterday that the basalt is stronger than fiberglass, or more specifically that the pro model should snap before the hp model. 

Sorry about your board man.,.,,


----------



## Epic

Dayum definitely gonna look at end of season deals for the Lanvik Phoenix next year.


----------



## AusP

Has anyone got any more info on the skunkape HP ultra wide? From what little specs I can find online it seems to be only the 180 that is ultra wide which I assume is for powder only.
The reason I ask is that I'm really tall with size 17 feet but weight wise I would love to go down to a 161. Current board is a 165 but I have lost 10kg since last year. I have a lot of overhang and would like to reduce this whilst upgrading and was considering last year's skunkape HP.


----------



## jtg

pdxrealtor said:


> Funny I just come across this. My t. Rice HP showed up and the first thing I did was flex it. I heard cracking more than I've ever heard before.
> 
> Maybe just breaking in :dunno:
> 
> Lib told me yesterday that the basalt is stronger than fiberglass, or more specifically that the pro model should snap before the hp model.
> 
> Sorry about your board man.,.,,


Mervin boards do that because they don't break them in. A guy at the local shop showed me on a bunch. He said when they're bored they go around flexing/cracking them because its fun. Some companies like Burton pre-wear them on a machine so the flex stays as it was when you bought it. Mervin softens up after a few times out.

Not sure if true but seemed plausible, and all the Libs did make the cracking sound.


----------



## KrzysiekDab

I've been riding Brando by Lando 2014 for couple of hours.
It's a great board. Stiffer than I expected and I liked that. It has so heavy magnetraction that you can see it even from a distance. Too much for me, when you start carving it's hard to stop


----------



## destroy

AusP - The ultrawide is in 170, not 180. Still larger than you're looking for but a fair bit better. I'm thinking about getting one myself, actually. My size 13 bare feet in a small duck stance go right even with the edge of my Birdman 180. Never really had any toe drag except traversing fresh steeps at Whistler (while riding my Banana Magic 158w). At least I think it was my heels pushing me downhill, and not the snow just crumbling under my weight. Tough to say whether that 2 cm in width will make a good trade off in maneuverability vs a normal wide. Gonna have to wait to find out!


----------



## xIceHoundx

I emailed LibTech inquiring about the T.Rice and Darker series boards and this is the reply I got back:


"The T.RICE PRO is a solid board, and the 2014 looks great! The difference between the HP and non HP is all in the fiberglass. More specifically, the HP doesn’t have fiberglass! Instead, it uses a renewable basalt glass made of woven basalt. Not only does this mean that it uses a renewable resource, but it is also significantly lighter. The basalt also has a closer flex pattern to the wood core than fiberglass, but this isn’t as noticeable as the weight difference. They both have the C2 bottom contour, so you get all the pop of regular camber along with all the benefits of banana! As for the blunt vs pointy tip and tail, that’s pretty much for cosmetics only. We put the blunt tip on the smaller boards, and the pointy on the bigger ones. You really won’t know a difference in riding it, it’s just for looks. I highly recommend this board, and just built one myself the other day at the factory! Also, we are releasing a new size for this board in the next few weeks! There will soon be a 155cm, so keep that in mind if you’re thinking of a board around that size.
The DARK SERIES is a great board for the more aggressive rider. It’s a stiffer board that charges! It now has C3, which is closer to the feel of regular camber, but better because it’s a banana! I recommend this board to people who ride fast and hard, and need a board that can handle it. It has a far more aggressive edge hold than any of our other bottom contours, so it’s best suited for a strong snowboarder."


----------



## bseracka

xIceHoundx said:


> I emailed LibTech inquiring about the T.Rice and Darker series boards and this is the reply I got back:
> 
> 
> "The T.RICE PRO is a solid board, and the 2014 looks great! The difference between the HP and non HP is all in the fiberglass. More specifically, the HP doesn’t have fiberglass! Instead, it uses a renewable basalt glass made of woven basalt. Not only does this mean that it uses a renewable resource, but it is also significantly lighter. The basalt also has a closer flex pattern to the wood core than fiberglass, but this isn’t as noticeable as the weight difference. They both have the C2 bottom contour, so you get all the pop of regular camber along with all the benefits of banana! As for the blunt vs pointy tip and tail, that’s pretty much for cosmetics only. We put the blunt tip on the smaller boards, and the pointy on the bigger ones. You really won’t know a difference in riding it, it’s just for looks. I highly recommend this board, and just built one myself the other day at the factory! Also, we are releasing a new size for this board in the next few weeks! There will soon be a 155cm, so keep that in mind if you’re thinking of a board around that size.
> The DARK SERIES is a great board for the more aggressive rider. It’s a stiffer board that charges! It now has C3, which is closer to the feel of regular camber, but better because it’s a banana! I recommend this board to people who ride fast and hard, and need a board that can handle it. It has a far more aggressive edge hold than any of our other bottom contours, so it’s best suited for a strong snowboarder."


Sounds accurate, did you have a question?


----------



## xIceHoundx

bseracka said:


> Sounds accurate, did you have a question?


Well the questions I had posed to them was wanting info on the T.Rice Pro board (HP vs non-HP, and pointy vs blunt) and on the Darker series boards.

I'll be coming into my 2nd season snowboarding this coming winter, got a ton of riding in last season on a 2013 Salomon The Villain midwide 155 which I knew was fairly short for my size(6'2", 220lbs, size 12 boots). Im really looking strongly at the 2014 T.Rice Pro and wasn't sure which way to go but I think i'll go with the 2014 T.Rice Pro HP 161.5. What do yall think?


----------



## Billups

*TRS or TRice*

Need a serious upgrade from a Burton Clash. Looking at TRS or TRice. Ride in OZ on icy groomers mainly. Currently on a 160 but looking for something shorter to play on. I'm 95kgs and wanted to know if a 154 would be too short. 

Any info appreciated


----------



## bseracka

xIceHoundx said:


> Well the questions I had posed to them was wanting info on the T.Rice Pro board (HP vs non-HP, and pointy vs blunt) and on the Darker series boards.
> 
> I'll be coming into my 2nd season snowboarding this coming winter, got a ton of riding in last season on a 2013 Salomon The Villain midwide 155 which I knew was fairly short for my size(6'2", 220lbs, size 12 boots). Im really looking strongly at the 2014 T.Rice Pro and wasn't sure which way to go but I think i'll go with the 2014 T.Rice Pro HP 161.5. What do yall think?


Given that it's your second season and you've been using such an undersized board, I'd probably size down for additional control. Nothing wrong with the 161.5 though. The T.Rice is definitely the better board for you than the darker.


----------



## Steezus Christ

xIceHoundx said:


> Well the questions I had posed to them was wanting info on the T.Rice Pro board (HP vs non-HP, and pointy vs blunt) and on the Darker series boards.
> 
> I'll be coming into my 2nd season snowboarding this coming winter, got a ton of riding in last season on a 2013 Salomon The Villain midwide 155 which I knew was fairly short for my size(6'2", 220lbs, size 12 boots). Im really looking strongly at the 2014 T.Rice Pro and wasn't sure which way to go but I think i'll go with the 2014 T.Rice Pro HP 161.5. What do yall think?



do it!! im ur size and same boot size and ride a 2012 t.rice non hp in a 161.5. hands down best board ive owned.. dont even use my other boards anymore because this board straight kills it in any conditions. i dont ride it much in the park mainly because i dont want it to get too beaten up on rails and what not but jumps feel super comfortable. not a fan of rockered boards when it comes to rails though, they feel a little squirrelly compared to my park boards. i guess thats my only down side to that.

i learnt on a ridiculously stiff, full cambered 168 burton canyon and decided to go with the t.rice pro and havent looked back. very stable, super poppy and hold up great in powder, maybe even more so then my old burton because of the profile of the t.rice. playful too, buttering is almost effortless and spinning off side hits. definitely recomend it. probably going to pick up a 164.5 in hp for the deeper days come this season.


----------



## xIceHoundx

Steezus Christ said:


> do it!! im ur size and same boot size and ride a 2012 t.rice non hp in a 161.5. hands down best board ive owned.. dont even use my other boards anymore because this board straight kills it in any conditions. i dont ride it much in the park mainly because i dont want it to get too beaten up on rails and what not but jumps feel super comfortable. not a fan of rockered boards when it comes to rails though, they feel a little squirrelly compared to my park boards. i guess thats my only down side to that.
> 
> i learnt on a ridiculously stiff, full cambered 168 burton canyon and decided to go with the t.rice pro and havent looked back. very stable, super poppy and hold up great in powder, maybe even more so then my old burton because of the profile of the t.rice. playful too, buttering is almost effortless and spinning off side hits. definitely recomend it. probably going to pick up a 164.5 in hp for the deeper days come this season.


Thanks man sounds like what I need, and I actually put in my order last night for a 2014 T.Rice Pro HP 161.5 and 2014 Union Factory bindings, so stoked to ride this combo this winter.


----------



## Steezus Christ

xIceHoundx said:


> Thanks man sounds like what I need, and I actually put in my order last night for a 2014 T.Rice Pro HP 161.5 and 2014 Union Factory bindings, so stoked to ride this combo this winter.


sounds good mang! might just have to do the same


----------



## ETM

Steezus Christ said:


> sounds good mang! might just have to do the same


LOL I Love the name!


----------



## Steezus Christ

ETM said:


> LOL I Love the name!


haha thank you. i was debating between cat steezens, steezy wonder or julius steezer :laugh:


----------



## riziger

Slightly late to the party but I'll be picking up my first Libtech board this winter. Either the Trice or TRS. Leaning towards the TRice.

Been reading that most the boards run larger so I should be downsizing?

I'm about 174cm and weigh 150lbs with a boot size of 9. I rode the Salomon Powder Snake at 156 last season and that was perfectly fine.

Should I go 153, 155 or 157?

I'm thinking 157 may be a little too large after reading some comments. Considering the Trice seems to be wider than most, would the 155 be recommended?

I don't do any park and will likely spend most of my time in the side/backcountry hitting natural features.


----------



## ek9max

riziger said:


> Slightly late to the party but I'll be picking up my first Libtech board this winter. Either the Trice or TRS. Leaning towards the TRice.
> 
> Been reading that most the boards run larger so I should be downsizing?
> 
> I'm about 174cm and weigh 150lbs with a boot size of 9. I rode the Salomon Powder Snake at 156 last season and that was perfectly fine.
> 
> Should I go 153, 155 or 157?
> 
> I'm thinking 157 may be a little too large after reading some comments. Considering the Trice seems to be wider than most, would the 155 be recommended?
> 
> I don't do any park and will likely spend most of my time in the side/backcountry hitting natural features.


I would recommend the 153cm. I had it last year and I'm 160lbs.


----------



## ZacAttakk

riziger said:


> Slightly late to the party but I'll be picking up my first Libtech board this winter. Either the Trice or TRS. Leaning towards the TRice.
> 
> Been reading that most the boards run larger so I should be downsizing?
> 
> I'm about 174cm and weigh 150lbs with a boot size of 9. I rode the Salomon Powder Snake at 156 last season and that was perfectly fine.
> 
> Should I go 153, 155 or 157?
> 
> I'm thinking 157 may be a little too large after reading some comments. Considering the Trice seems to be wider than most, would the 155 be recommended?
> 
> I don't do any park and will likely spend most of my time in the side/backcountry hitting natural features.


153-155 would probably be good for you. I got a 161 in 2013 because I wanted good float in pow since I was buying it specifically to take out west. The T.rice runs wider then most boards so I would suggest finding it at a local shop to get a hands on look at it and compare the sizes. Great boards tho.


----------



## riziger

Great advice guys thanks!

I've seen a 2013-2014 155 HP version for a pretty good price. Might go with that.

I'm a little afraid that with the 153, with me being in Japan, I won't get the most out of the pow days.

I'll probably try some out and see how it goes though.

ek9max, did you manage to compare it to the 155 and see if there's a big difference?


----------



## ek9max

I didn't bother. The running contact length was 0.5cm longer on the 155. So I figured it would t make much difference for riding. But spins on the 153 would be much better.


----------



## ek9max

That and the 25.3cm waist was more ideal for my 9.5 boot.


----------



## ZacAttakk

riziger said:


> Great advice guys thanks!
> 
> I've seen a 2013-2014 155 HP version for a pretty good price. Might go with that.
> 
> I'm a little afraid that with the 153, with me being in Japan, I won't get the most out of the pow days.
> 
> I'll probably try some out and see how it goes though.
> 
> ek9max, did you manage to compare it to the 155 and see if there's a big difference?


He is right if you are worried about it not floating in deep pow then you need to look at a bigger size. Not just one size bigger. Going from the 153 to 157 isn't even that much of a difference. That's why I got the 161. Plus the bigger sizes don't have blunt tips. But I am also heavier then you and wear size 12 boots


----------

